# freebie



## loydstuts (Mar 24, 2014)

Somewhere I saw a post about putting brass key filings into blanks. I was in Lowe's today and picked up a small amount. Anyone who can use it, PM me your address, and I'll send it out.
Be blessed


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 24, 2014)

I made a post the other day advising a guy about using key shavings to fill in a blank.  I've done it before but don't have any pictures handy.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 24, 2014)

loydstuts said:


> Somewhere I saw a post about putting brass key filings into blanks. I was in Lowe's today and picked up a small amount. Anyone who can use it, PM me your address, and I'll send it out.
> Be blessed



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/hole-amboyna-blank-how-121005/


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 24, 2014)

I have done it several times over and over.  It is free to get and best times to go are Monday evenings, especially after a long weekend. Tuesday is better if Monday is a holiday.  Everybody seems to loose keys on holiday weekends. LOL.


----------

